
Ask HN: When to use a Wifi Pineapple? - jason_slack
I tend to travel. It would be nice to not connect directly to public Wifi but rather have my own Wifi device that connects to it that I am then behind.
======
kurthamm
There are other devices that would probably be more appropriate for this use.
I bought this device
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K6MHRJI/ref=oh_aui_sear...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K6MHRJI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
for travel. I wanted a robust firewall and VPN client capability. It has
worked very well. I use my Wifi Pineapple as a learning tool. It gives
practical experience with hacking techniques.

~~~
jason_slack
This devices supports OpenVPN and Tor, does it update it's software easily?

What is the difference between the one you mention and this:
[https://www.amazon.com/GL-iNet-GL-MT300A-Pre-installed-
Perfo...](https://www.amazon.com/GL-iNet-GL-MT300A-Pre-installed-Performance-
Programmable/dp/B01DBS5Z0W/ref=pd_sim_147_5/142-7064876-8269134?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01DBS5Z0W&pd_rd_r=95M33K7WS6GD6Q36GGY1&pd_rd_w=3beLG&pd_rd_wg=Wq7Z6&psc=1&refRID=95M33K7WS6GD6Q36GGY1)

Can I upgrade the antennas, do you know?

Edit: it looks like it can take PR-SMA female as a connector.

------
freestockoption
I use a DIR-505L. It's a wallwart and runs OpenWRT. 2.4Ghz only, but isn't too
expensive (~$15). Has USB/ethernet if you want more. Really convenient and
kind of looks like a phone charger so it doesn't raise eyebrows.

Mine runs OpenVPN in bridge mode to an SSID. I rarely use the ethernet. And I
sometimes use the USB port as a charger. Having a usb cable connected to the
wallwart makes it look like a charger. :)

Was also looking at the TP-Link TL-WR710N, but I preferred the more wallwart
looking and slightly more compact D-Link. It does have an extra ethernet port
if that's a requirement. TP-Link's locking down of thirdparty firmware also
led me to keep the D-Link and return the TP-Link. I think they got better
about that though.

~~~
jason_slack
Thank you! They seem to be about $60 on Amazon.
[https://www.amazon.com/D-Link-SharePort-Companion-
Certified-...](https://www.amazon.com/D-Link-SharePort-Companion-Certified-
Refurbished/dp/B010U9FFI2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1499457094&sr=8-4&keywords=DIR-505L)

~~~
freestockoption
Check out the dlink shop on ebay! :) [http://www.ebay.com/itm/D-Link-
DIR-505L-SharePort-Mobile-Com...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/D-Link-
DIR-505L-SharePort-Mobile-
Companion-/171994892670?hash=item280bb1c97e:g:4TMAAOSwu-BWQkdQ)

